# Golden Rescue boy needed eye surgery



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bohannon came to Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas with almost complete vision loss due to cataracts. He required surgery to restore his sight. Won't you help GRRNT cover the cost of Bohannon's surgery? Please visit the GRRNT website if you would like to donate.

The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas

OR

Make your house smell wonderful, and help cover the costs of eye surgery for Bohannon.

One of our supporters is offering 25% of all Scentsy sales between now and April 30th to go to GRRNT, specifically to help dogs such as Bohannon who have large medical bills. Just click the link below, place your order, and your order will be shipped directly to you! (Be sure to choose the "Help Bohannon GRRNT" party so your purchase applies to his fundraiser.)


Scentsy - We Make Perfect Scents!
www.texaschristine.com


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Mellisa

Did Bohannon have his surgery?
It must have been very expensive!
I am bumping this up for donations to GRRNT for Bohannon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bohannon had cataract surgery in both eyes, and he can see! He needs a foster home as an only dog (and no cats), as he definitely wants all the attention for himself. The vast majority of GRRNT fosters are multiple dog households so we need someone currently without any other pets to foster Bohannon. If anyone would like to donate towards the cost of his surgery, you can visit the GRRNT website The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas , to make a donation.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> Bohannon had cataract surgery in both eyes, and he can see! He needs a foster home as an only dog (and no cats), as he definitely wants all the attention for himself. The vast majority of GRRNT fosters are multiple dog households so we need someone currently without any other pets to foster Bohannon. If anyone would like to donate towards the cost of his surgery, you can visit the GRRNT website The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas , to make a donation.


He's a gorgeous boy! Wish he were closer. I will make a donation to the GRRNT - would it be easier to find a foster home if for example someone offered to cover the costs of food for say 6 months or so? If yes, please PM or share here. I'd be happy to ship the food he eats at the agreed interval to the foster home along with some toys and basic necessities like bowls, leashes (if needed).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CITIgolden said:


> He's a gorgeous boy! Wish he were closer. I will make a donation to the GRRNT - would it be easier to find a foster home if for example someone offered to cover the costs of food for say 6 months or so? If yes, please PM or share here. I'd be happy to ship the food he eats at the agreed interval to the foster home along with some toys and basic necessities like bowls, leashes (if needed).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! That is a very kind offer, but the difficulty finding a foster home is that he has to be an only pet, no dogs, no cats or other small animals. People who love animals and are willing to foster usually have multiple pets! So if you know someone in the Dallas Fort Worth that would normally have a pet, but currently doesn't and would like give Bohannon a place to stay while he recovers and finds his permanent home, please point them GRRNT's direction.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen, double cataract removal surgery costs about $3500 here in Dallas plus the costs of various eye medications prescribed after to aid in the healing process. Our follow up visits to the ophthalmologist were free for a year post surgery.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the thread.  I made a donation towards Bohannon's cataract surgery.

I mistakenly commented it was for "Rocket's" cataract surgery. I was looking at his page in the adoptable golden section  What a sweetie pie!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A foster with no other pets stepped up for Bohannon, he is home and living the good life. His eyes are healing perfectly per the eye doctor.


----------

